# Covers.de



## Iwein (5. Juni 2003)

Hi Leutz,

kennt sich einer von euch mit Covers.de aus?
Lohnt es sich, von hosteurope.de dorthin zu wechseln?
Währe net, wenn mir jemand Feedback geben könnte.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. Juni 2003)

Schau mal zur Webhostlist... Die Ergebnisse


> Die deutschen Server bewerten wir im Mai 2003 mit der Schulnote
> 1.14
> Das Ratio von erfolgreichen Tests zu fehlgeschlagenen Tests beträgt
> 240/7
> ...


sind etwas schlechter als die von HostEurope


> Die deutschen Server bewerten wir im Mai 2003 mit der Schulnote
> 1.09
> Das Ratio von erfolgreichen Tests zu fehlgeschlagenen Tests beträgt
> 253/0
> ...


.

ciao


----------



## schwarzfahrer (6. Juni 2003)

Wie immer nur eine persönliche Meinung:

Ein Hoster der sich präsentiert wie eine Clanseite käme bei mir nie in die engere Wahl. Wirkt einfach nicht seriös.

P.S.
Ich weiss sehr wohl das Seriösität nicht unbedingt vom Erscheinungsbild abhängt, aber wer seriös ist möchte auch so wirken...


----------

